# Technicalities and labels



## next2normal (Apr 10, 2013)

Not that it really matters, but if one has a severe case of Graves' Disease and then gets a total thyroidectomy, what do you call it? Do you simply say you have hypothyroidism? (even though it's a bit more complicated than that) Do you say that you used to have Graves'? Do you say you have Graves (even though you don't anymore.) Let's assume you don't want to have a huge discussion on the matter.

It seems to me that people like to put a label on things, and sometimes it is not worth explaining what's going on (or it's none of their darn business anyway. )

So, what is it, technically speaking? What do you tell people, if anything?
Personal preferences anyone?


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Maybe I'm wrong but I have read that once you have been diagnosed with Graves you wil always have Graves its forever TT, RAU you still haves Graves just now you can be hypo too. Please Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## next2normal (Apr 10, 2013)

Maybe that is the case? 
I really have no idea. All of this is very new to me.
Interesting thought, though.


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

Well, since Graves is an autoimmune disease, you will always have it. The question is only whether it is presenting itself. You may even lose all the antibodies that would be evidence of grave's but that is because you would no longer have the body tissue your body wants to attack.

However, it is just a semantic argument to say you have/had graves when you take steps that ensure it no longer presents itself. Personally, I would go with had, as it can take on a more positive mental affirmation if you want it to (and make it), which is nice after dealing with all the BS. "I HAD graves, its over now, I'm awesome."


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I like that approach, JPGreco!


----------



## next2normal (Apr 10, 2013)

JPGreco said:


> Personally, I would go with had, as it can take on a more positive mental affirmation if you want it to (and make it), which is nice after dealing with all the BS. "I HAD graves, its over now, I'm awesome."


LOVE IT arty0006:arty0006:arty0006:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

next2normal said:


> Not that it really matters, but if one has a severe case of Graves' Disease and then gets a total thyroidectomy, what do you call it? Do you simply say you have hypothyroidism? (even though it's a bit more complicated than that) Do you say that you used to have Graves'? Do you say you have Graves (even though you don't anymore.) Let's assume you don't want to have a huge discussion on the matter.
> 
> It seems to me that people like to put a label on things, and sometimes it is not worth explaining what's going on (or it's none of their darn business anyway. )
> 
> ...


You could always say, "Autoimmune Thyroid Disease!" If anyone is interested beyond that; they will ask.

I find they don't which is fine by me. LOL!


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

My paperwork after the TT says Graves with Exth....I can't spell it (eye involvment) so I guess I officially will always have Graves.


----------

